# Delay Playback When Source Becomes Active for Media Sources



## macharborguy (Feb 9, 2018)

I am using a Stinger transition and a number of my scenes have Media Source videos that start playing too soon, before the Stinger is complete.  I would like to request a feature for Media Sources where I can set a delayed start time for the source once it becomes active.

Much like the "Restart Playback When Source Becomes Active" feature, but can piggy back on top of that and delays the video from starting for a set number of milliseconds.

This would help me greatly, as well as others probably, saving us time from having to add delays to the start of Media Sources (in some cases that could involve re-encoding intro videos and such) and just have a set delay in the source options.

Even better could be an option to "Start Playback After Stinger Transition Finishes" in addition to the delay (since the delay could be used for more than just waiting out stingers)


----------



## Rickie Pauley (Jul 1, 2018)

macharborguy said:


> I am using a Stinger transition and a number of my scenes have Media Source videos that start playing too soon, before the Stinger is complete.  I would like to request a feature for Media Sources where I can set a delayed start time for the source once it becomes active.
> 
> Much like the "Restart Playback When Source Becomes Active" feature, but can piggy back on top of that and delays the video from starting for a set number of milliseconds.
> 
> ...




That is what I am dealing with now. We need a delay to Start the Playback After Stinger Transition Finishes or a way around it so we do not have to re-record our videos to add a couple of seconds of black screen to the beginning of each one.

This would be a great addition to the OBS platform.
Thanks for attending to this


----------



## Mano1979 (Jan 10, 2021)

Any updates on this? I'm having this issue also....


----------

